# Asus X50Gl - Mainboard kaputt.



## pcfreak_T92 (17. Februar 2010)

Hey, 
ich hab da ein kleines Problem: Habe gestern vom Kumpel ein Asus X50Gl bekommen der nicht mehr an geht. Eig. wäre ja auf das Gerät noch Garantie. Nur nicht wenn er aus leider Verzweiflung denn  Display zerstört.  Weil das Gerät auf einmal nicht mehr ging. So da hab ich den Laptop sorgsam auseinander genommen und hatte dann das Mainboard vor mir liegen. Und da viel mir dan auf das sich, irgendein elektronisches Bauteil verabschiedet hat. Nun bin ich am überlegen ob der Laptop vllt. wieder geht wenn man dieses Bauteil kauft, und wieder anlötet. Nur dazu muss cih ersteinmal wissen was es für eins ist.:
Hier paar Bilder.
Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch eins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein Bild vom kompletten Mainboard. Hab da leider kein größeres Gefunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das rot eingekreiste soll das Bauteil markieren, welches sich in Luft aufgelöst hat. Besser es war nur noch eine Zinn-Kugel.

Hoffe man kann helfen.
Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2010)

Das sieht eher so aus, als sei da böse was durchgebrannt - ich denke nicht, dass man das mit einfachem Löten wieder in den Griff kriegt, da sind bestimmt auch ein paar Leiterbahnen und Platinenteile betroffen, auch ein paar der Nachbarchips sehen nicht gut aus... ^^


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (18. Februar 2010)

Naja, auf dem Bild sieht das wirklich schlimm aus, aber so wenn cih mri das hier anschaue ist eig. nur das bauteil durchgebrannt mehr nicht. Der chip unterhalb ist auch cniht beschädigt, das sieht auf dem Bild nur so aus. 
Und ich denk mal Probieren kann mans, so ein Bauteil kostet ja meist max. 1€ und die würd ich da schonmal investieren. Auch leiterbahnen sind so wie es aussieht eig. keine durchgefeuert.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. Februar 2010)

Da hats einen kleinen Wiederstand/Kondensator/Phase weggehauen!
Das kannst nicht wieder anlöten, da ist nichtsmehr zu machen sorry!

Versuchen würde ich es aber trotzdem, da man es ja nichtmehr kaputter als kaput machen kann und villt bist du ja ein Zauberer und rettest das Mobo!

MFG


----------



## Pixelplanet (18. Februar 2010)

entfern erstmal den Ruß vom board dann sieht man mehr 

danach müsste man irgendwie rausfinden was an der stelle war


----------



## stromer007 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich sage es nur sehr ungern, aber das mit der Reparatur wirst du vergessen können. 
Es wird sich um einen Kondensator handeln, doch welche Kenndaten? 
Ausserdem hatte es mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit eine (unsichtbare) Ursache, dass er explodiert ist. Diese zu finden ist im Prinzip völlig unmöglich, wenn man nicht mindestens den Schalt- und Funktionsplan des MoBos hat.
Übrigens, die Lösungsmöglichkeit mit der Faust wo gegen zu dreschen funktioniert nur in den aller seltensten Fällen. 
Von dir jetzt eine Reparatur zu verlangen, ist schon sehr daneben (Hat er dir dasselbe angedroht wie dem Lappie? ), nachdem er durch seine grenzenlose Blödheit  die Garantieansprüche "zerdroschen" hat. 

Wenn er an dem Teil hängt, kannst du höchstens noch versuchen, ein Ersatzmainboard zu bekommen, was aber sicher schwierig wird. Der Reparaturversuch ist aber 100%ig reine Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (18. Februar 2010)

sry. den post sollte man mal entfernen. der hat sich selbständig hier hergesetzt.


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (18. Februar 2010)

Also 1. Er hat sich schon nen neuen Laptop geholt. 2. Er hat mir den Laptop gegeben. ALso der is jetzt mein Eigentum. Und ich soll schauen ob cih ncoh was für meinen Eigengebrauch verwerten kann. Also ncihts mit Reparatur verlangen und so. 3.Als er den Laptop in die Mangel nahm. War er nciht nüchtern . Nja da wer ich wohl jetzt mals schauen ob der Prozessor, der Ram und das Laufwerk ncoh zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn mit dem display genau nicht mehr o.k? Hat das mit dem Board zu tun, oder ist beides separat kaputtgegangen? 

ansonsten ebay, sogar für akku und netzteil lohnt sich eine Auktion.


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (19. Februar 2010)

erst mainboard kaputt --> monitor kaputt. Ja hab schon über auktion nachgedacht. muss nur zu nem bekannten in de Computerfirma testen ob cpu und ram noch funktionieren, da ich kein Laptop zum testen da hab.


----------

